# !!!NEW!!! HAVE YOU EVER BITTEN SOMEONE!!!



## Tobias-foxfire (Dec 19, 2007)

:twisted:I want to know if anyone has every really bitten someone HARD when they were younger! I did to a turd faced kid who probably is in jail about now. I was about the same age as him when it happened... We were in a skating rink with our class when he pushed me too far... So I threw him down onto the floor and bit him by the ankle, right where that tendon is....   :twisted:


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 19, 2007)

No but my public image begs to differ .


----------



## Emil (Dec 19, 2007)

Tobias-foxfire said:
			
		

> :twisted:I want to know if anyone has every really bitten someone HARD when they were younger! I did to a turd faced kid who probably is in jail about now. I was about the same age as him when it happened... We were in a skating rink with our class when he pushed me too far... So I threw him down onto the floor and bit him by the ankle, right where that tendon is....   :twisted:



:shock:
...
...
Ive BEEN bitten if that counts...


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 19, 2007)

In 3rd grade I told some kid not to take my money out of my pocket, but he did anyway, so I turned around and bit him.


----------



## DarkMeW (Dec 19, 2007)

No, but my mother had the dentist file down my incisors a cm out of fear I might. Never understood why she would think I'd do that. I could have understood it if it was just for the fact they were freaky long. Still resent that they did that with out even telling me before hand.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 19, 2007)

I'd never bite someone unless it was a desperate situation, or if it was a serious relationship


----------



## minimew (Dec 19, 2007)

I bit other kids all the time when I was little............though I can't really remember why D:


I bite my friends too, not terribly hard though, just enough to annoy the hell out of them :3


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 19, 2007)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I'd never bite someone unless it was a desperate situation, or if it was a serious relationship



Seems a li'l kinky. XP

As for myself, the worst I've done is throw a sega genesis controller at my sister and chip her jaw. Never bitten someone.


----------



## Owlperson (Dec 19, 2007)

DarkMeW said:
			
		

> No, but my mother had the dentist file down my incisors a cm out of fear I might. Never understood why she would think I'd do that. I could have understood it if it was just for the fact they were freaky long. Still resent that they did that with out even telling me before hand.



You should have filed a suit against your mother for child abuse. That is the most absurd and the cruellest thing I've ever heard!


----------



## Magica (Dec 19, 2007)

In the first grade.  I was pretending to be a spider and bit a best friend of mine.  Needless to say I got in trouble for it, as would most kids who bit.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG JOO ARE TEH TRUE WAREVULF P_SHIFTER TEACH ME HOOOWWWW!!!!


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 19, 2007)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As it should.


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2007)

That is one of the most spazz-tastic thread titles I've seen in a long time...

Anyway, I've bitten once when in a fight with my brother a few years ago. It's a last-resort move.


----------



## Option7 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nope, not me.

My sister once bit my mum's leg, drew blood and everything.

And a friend of mine was getting bullied, so he grabbed one of the kids and bit his arm. Really hard. There was a huge mark. It was pretty lol.


----------



## Paul Revere (Dec 19, 2007)

this one time, i nuked a city.  yea, fuck those bitches


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Dec 19, 2007)

lol i dont relli bite people only if im in a fight or summing ill start growling an biting xD


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 19, 2007)

i only bite, kinky style....

ive also done it in self-defense...not that i was getting raped or attacked, just fer fun w/ friends


----------



## Tobias-foxfire (Dec 19, 2007)

YAY!!! ME!!! A NEWBIE!!! 

I thought of a thread and people like it!!!

biting is very sexy for me and my girlfriend... I submit to her a little too much! ^^


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL

chix rule!


----------



## Takumi (Dec 19, 2007)

My friend was messing around and dont like people messing with my face so after I warned them, I bit their finger. It was more of a quick snap though >.>


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Dec 19, 2007)

ive btittne my bro when my family pinned me down and he was tickling me.. then some kids tried to baptize me and when they had me pinned i bit one.. again.  And i bite myself when ever i feel hungry.. or horny. yes i get turned on by getting bitten.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 19, 2007)

well whatevr works


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Dec 19, 2007)

meow_mix06 said:
			
		

> well whatevr works



The moral of this.. dont pin me unless you want to get bitten.


----------



## Molotov (Dec 19, 2007)

Nay. I've been bitted by a girl I know, oh, teh terrible :O.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 19, 2007)

> <Anonymous> Now, Iâ€™m sure many of you have encountered little shits in supermarkets. Little kids running about and knocking things over, being rude, walking all over their parents, you know the kind. But the worst are the biters. Yes, those little cunts that feel it is okay to bite you whenever they feel like it.
> <Anonymous> Okay, hereâ€™s the best part. A biter got me today when I was grocery stopping. He broke the fucking skin, too. This was when the gears started turning, the moment I saw a tiny sprickle of blood on the little shitâ€™s teeth as he was grinning at me like the little cunt he is. I made my eyes get wide, and started screaming â€œSHIT! SHIT!.â€ Now, my good friend, Tom weâ€™ll call him, was there too, and he instantly picked up on it. He started shouting â€œFUCK! MAYBE HE DIDNâ€™T GET IT! FUCK!.â€ By now, the kid is scared shitless and starts crying, and instantly, Mizz Mom appears out of nowhere and starts getting pissy at us for yelling at her kid.
> <Anonymous> Hereâ€™s the kicker, I look her straight in the eye and say, â€œMam, get your son tested as soon as possible, he just bit me and Iâ€™mâ€¦ Iâ€™m FUCKING HIV POSITIVE.â€
> <Anonymous> And now there is silence. Not a peep in the entire store. The brat knows he just fucked up big time because his mom isnâ€™t defending his ass. She just stares at me wide eyed. I walk away from them, buy my shit from the wide eyed cashier, all the while blood is dripping from my calf, making a nice little trail on the floor. And, just s we leave, we start to hear the mother sobbing. Sobbing like the cunt she is.
> <Anonymous> I have never felt any more satisfaction than the moment I heard that sob.



....Other than that, I bite in naughty ways. Tis a fetish apparently. ;x


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 19, 2007)

RoseTheSexKitten said:
			
		

> > <Anonymous> Now, Iâ€™m sure many of you have encountered little shits in supermarkets. Little kids running about and knocking things over, being rude, walking all over their parents, you know the kind. But the worst are the biters. Yes, those little cunts that feel it is okay to bite you whenever they feel like it.
> > <Anonymous> Okay, hereâ€™s the best part. A biter got me today when I was grocery stopping. He broke the fucking skin, too. This was when the gears started turning, the moment I saw a tiny sprickle of blood on the little shitâ€™s teeth as he was grinning at me like the little cunt he is. I made my eyes get wide, and started screaming â€œSHIT! SHIT!.â€ Now, my good friend, Tom weâ€™ll call him, was there too, and he instantly picked up on it. He started shouting â€œFUCK! MAYBE HE DIDNâ€™T GET IT! FUCK!.â€ By now, the kid is scared shitless and starts crying, and instantly, Mizz Mom appears out of nowhere and starts getting pissy at us for yelling at her kid.
> > <Anonymous> Hereâ€™s the kicker, I look her straight in the eye and say, â€œMam, get your son tested as soon as possible, he just bit me and Iâ€™mâ€¦ Iâ€™m FUCKING HIV POSITIVE.â€
> > <Anonymous> And now there is silence. Not a peep in the entire store. The brat knows he just fucked up big time because his mom isnâ€™t defending his ass. She just stares at me wide eyed. I walk away from them, buy my shit from the wide eyed cashier, all the while blood is dripping from my calf, making a nice little trail on the floor. And, just s we leave, we start to hear the mother sobbing. Sobbing like the cunt she is.
> ...



I've always loved this story. A very, nice happy ending


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Dec 19, 2007)

I never bit (no one ever asked . . . sigh), but I remember when my sister and my cousin were both about three and went through a biting stage at the same time. It was like having a couple of pit bulls in diapers running around the place.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 20, 2007)

duh.............


----------



## Azure (Dec 20, 2007)

I've done both kinds, love bites are the best, but in 2nd grade a kid pushed me off the swing, and I came back and bit his arm through his coat.  He had to go to the nurse, and somehow, I never got in trouble.  This kid and I would get in several fights over the years, but it all started on the playground with that bite.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

one time back in high school my friend bit the back of another guy's neck and almost drew blood...i think she did that in 3 diff places


----------



## Barnem (Dec 20, 2007)

My father once bit me while teaching me to drive.

His justification? He was trying to calm me down. It's the only time I've ever cursed my father out and gotten away with it.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

niiice.....lol


----------



## yak (Dec 20, 2007)

As a really small kid under the age of 10, i used to bite back the dogs that bit me, my mother tells me. 
Poor woman, she had to see my crazy ass walk up to a dog bigger then myself and bite it, after it already bit me once, hard or playful. Usually she noticed me doing that when it was too late to stop.


----------



## zombowshep (Dec 20, 2007)

i have been bitten hardcore maybe nibbled on my dog but thats it


----------



## coffinberry (Dec 20, 2007)

i use my vampyre skillz n byte ppl all teh tyme look at me and my fangz!! *bares teef and incisors gleam in moonlight*

the real answer is NO.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Dec 20, 2007)

I've always had slightly longer canines than most people.  I've never had to bite anyone really hard though.  Although I did scratch the hell outta my sister's face because she was bullying me as usual.  But I do like to bite or nibble my boyfriends when I have one.


----------



## stoelbank (Dec 20, 2007)

I did K.O. a shitty kid with a shovel after he bit me, that counts?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Dec 20, 2007)

When I was about 6 my little brother (nearly 5) had a monumental fight and I bit him on the arm but not hard enough to draw blood. Then yesterday my best friend bit me pretty hard on the arm. There's a kid who hangs around in the city center who bites everyone and he's fifteen. He only does it to friends though, I don't know him very well but my friends do. One of them turned up at the cinema once covered in bite marks all over her arms. Meh.
I wouldn't bite _agressively_ anymore...


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

stoelbank said:
			
		

> I did K.O. a shitty kid with a shovel after he bit me, that counts?





*thumbs up* hell yea! lol


----------



## kingkento (Dec 20, 2007)

Im assuming by seriously we dont mean sexual biting, cause thats a constant.  As for real ones, when i was younger I imagine I wouldve at some point.

However once in highschool a friend of mine was being obnoxious so I just flung my head down and bit him on the iknee hard enough for him to give a yelp.  Oddly enough I was considered the more mellow and normal of the two of us.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

it hurts more when someone is bitting a tiny portion of ur skin rather than a huge chunk =P


----------



## Mianame (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to have really, really long hair and one of the only ways to get the pricks of me in elementary school was to bite the shit out of them. I used to leave all kinds of teeth marks. of course they deserved for pullin' my hair


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 20, 2007)

damn them! damn them to hell!!




hehehe ^_^


----------



## Gol22 (Dec 20, 2007)

If my friend or brother starts to try and choke me with their arm around my neck, i usually get my chin under to bite onto his arm as hard as i can until he lets go.


----------



## Trellek (Dec 20, 2007)

Biting is always fun...among friends or enemies there's nothing like latching on till the blood is runnin' down your chin.  OOC I still think biting is fun just not quite as hard....unless its the only way to make 'em back down.

Always rememer, to make them submit....go for the throat.


----------



## DarkMeW (Dec 20, 2007)

Owlperson said:
			
		

> DarkMeW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of all the things in my childhood that would make a good civil suit, this doesn't even rank in the top ten.


----------



## FurryFox (Dec 20, 2007)

Me and my friends were pretending to be wolves and we were "playing" like wolves do and I accidentally bit one of my friends on the butt XP (This is when I was 9)


----------



## writer4furr (Dec 21, 2007)

Yes.
Multiple times, even since childhood.  In fact, I think I've bitten MORE people since I gained adulthood than I ever did as a child.
Now, if they'd just grow fangs and fur after I bit them.. THAT would be tre cool.


----------



## Trellek (Dec 21, 2007)

Mmm... They do that after *I* bite them...and...then they die.


----------



## Esplender (Dec 21, 2007)

So you've bitten someone as a kid. You don't need to go all apeshit when making a thread about it.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Dec 21, 2007)

i remember my ex challenged me to bite him as hard as i could...so i did...he said it didnt hurt.......


i failed!! *cries*


----------



## lobosabio (Dec 21, 2007)

The OP appears to be high on sugar.  

Back on topic: I've been bitten several times by my sister.  My cat has also drawn blood on a few occasions.


----------



## Foggy (Dec 22, 2007)

only way i can see myself biting someone is if i was in a gnarly head lock and i HAD to get out, i mean bitingis as bad as kicking down in the balls to me, but still kinda dirty.


----------



## Trellek (Dec 22, 2007)

Biting isn't just for fightin'.  It's also a good option in play...leastwise amongst *my* friends its acceptable.  You just need to not break the skin or leave a mark that lasts for more than a couple of minutes...


----------



## zombowshep (Dec 22, 2007)

and that is true to or how bout biting on the lips


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Dec 23, 2007)

I've bitten a dog, but I've only nibbled on people.


----------



## Trellek (Dec 23, 2007)

I ain't gonna ask why you bit a dog...nope, don't wanna know.  I'm gonna go chew on someone random now...and forget I saw that..


----------



## Darkfurryoverlord (Jan 2, 2008)

once. This asshole wouldnt stop poking me in the 3rd grade. So i grabbed his finger and bit hard. I mean HARD. He actually started bleeding. Got suspended for a week. even tho it felt pretty damn good.


----------



## meow_mix06 (Jan 2, 2008)

and thatz what makes it all worth while ^_^


----------



## Tudd (Jan 3, 2008)

Bit my sister in grade 2 while on a trip in Mexico during the march break (live in Canada). That would be the only account of that I remember.

Meow mix, 

Dr Rockso -"*wisper* I do cocaine"
Muderface - "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"

muderface makes the show imo lol.


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

I was a huge biter...and still do>.>

I was always in trouble for biting growing up.  My friend licks people though, so yeah.  I guess I lick to when bored.  Always gets an weird reaction lol.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha, all these old topics are going to get necromanced.

I might have bit someone once... I don't remember it though :-\


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

Haha, >.>;

But yeah, the forum filter keeps acting weird for me.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

All listed alphabetically, except for the new forum q/a section?


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

I clicked last post.  Yet even then threads I've posted in today are saying posted yesterday.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, that's weird.  I'm not getting that, lol.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 26, 2008)

valkura said:


> Haha, all these old topics are going to get necromanced.


Good news is that they'll get a second chance for replies and it doesn't look as bad if someone tries to revive an older topic right now. <(^-^)>


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

Not to mention NEW!!!!! in the title through me off a bit.


----------



## valkura (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, at first !!!NEW!!! threw me off a little, but I had already figured out to check the dates because they were all screwed up, lol.


----------



## tsenjinn (Apr 27, 2008)

;o
I wouldn't know either way if it was or not.
BUT TEH NAEM IT R LIES.
Uhm but yes. Actually what I was gonna say has been said xD
I just bite and lick =o
Not really sexually xD I think it's funny.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey, Codewolf, you missed one! D:


----------



## skulltoe (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah, one time I bit my friend as hard as I could in class. Now I bite him in the same place daily as a sort of "good luck" ritual. Seems creepy, but after I first did it I fullcomboed a really hard FFR song. (ffr= flashflashrevolution.com)

So yes, every day. :]


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 28, 2008)

My girlfriend has given me a love-bite on the neck before :3


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2008)

*joins the undead*

I've been bitten, and love it too much, lol. You could just bite me into a puddle of whimpering pulp... given the right places.


----------



## Seratuhl (Apr 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> *joins the undead*
> 
> I've been bitten, and love it too much, lol. You could just bite me into a puddle of whimpering pulp... given the right places.



Would it be OK if I bite you down there?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> Would it be OK if I bite you down there?



well.. uh.. there are a few places.. but.. don't you want Rilvor instead? >_>;

edit: You know.. I just had to come back and add that, although the erotic possibilities sound endless, I do sometimes enjoy being completely intact.


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 28, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> don't you want Rilvor instead? >_>;



I doubt anyone would want to do that since his bite-back is proved fatal.


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 28, 2008)

Only when I'm loseing...


----------



## RedVein (Apr 28, 2008)

nope, I never bit anyone when I was younger... I did, though, hit my aunt in the face with a stapler.

I do bite my boyfriends fingers when he's on the comoputer as a way to knock him out of the zombifacation of the internet, and just to bite him. (I dont bite him hard)


----------



## Slayn (Apr 28, 2008)

yes once on a teacher, once on a counceler from the y (I hate them) and there was this one kid who came at me with a golf club so I bit his arm so hard that it drew quite a bit of blood he then ran off and told the counsler that I had bit already and said that because the only evidence was that I bit him made me the culprit.


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2008)

Here's something else.  I constantly have something in my mouth.  Pencils, pens, guitar picks, gums, earbud wires....etc


----------



## sgolem (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm a furry so I go around biting people.  No, really.


Takumi_L said:


> Here's something else.  I constantly have something in my mouth.  Pencils, pens, guitar picks, gums, earbud wires, dicks....etc


Fixed it for you.  I am so mature.


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2008)

Dicks fell under etc:O


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 29, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Here's something else.  I constantly have something in my mouth.  Pencils, pens, guitar picks, gums, earbud wires....etc



Freud would love having you on his couch!


----------



## Asnkoe (Apr 29, 2008)

Um, sometimes. Just depends on the situation, it just feels natural/


----------



## Takun (Apr 29, 2008)

SnowQueen_TigerClaw said:


> Freud would love having you on his couch!



Oh I know and in my case he'd be right XD


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 2, 2008)

I've only bitten girlfriends. Mixed on the hard bites and not. =P


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 2, 2008)

I bit my sister once when I was 4


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 2, 2008)

bit my bro's hand for waving it in front of my face


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 2, 2008)

Yeah, my dentist... XP


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 3, 2008)

when I was ten and got inot a lot of fights with my brother I was the biter


----------



## Kickapoo (May 3, 2008)

Well, the only time I bite people is for hickeys, or more if requested...lol


----------



## Ratte (May 3, 2008)

I got into a big fight with a cousin who is about 1-2 years older.  He got me on the ground, and so I moved quick and bit him in the side of his calf, and got him bleeding :3

It was cool.


----------



## shirei-demon (May 3, 2008)

I have bit many a person, and most of my friends joke when we meet new people saying "Well, she bites, be careful" because I LOVE to nibble on people, specially my mate...nomnom. 

I can remember a few occasions where I've broke skin on accident xD


----------



## Ratte (May 3, 2008)

I like your sig, Shirei-Demon


----------



## shirei-demon (May 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I like your sig, Shirei-Demon



Thank you :3


----------



## Ratte (May 3, 2008)

No problem.  Very cute fursonas <3


----------



## Jack (May 4, 2008)

when I was 13 this kid started to strangle me and I bit him and he needed 18 stitches on his arm it was deep too. my teeth are crazy sharp if I smile the right way I look like a vampire no joke.


----------



## Grimfang (May 4, 2008)

Haha. I love that.

People frequently point out my fangs and compare me to a vampire, which is when I reassure them "Werewolf."


----------



## Jack (May 4, 2008)

Ever wondered why some people's teeth are naturally sharper?


----------



## spartan~squirell (May 24, 2008)

i bite this girl in elementary becase she stole my jumprope


----------



## Thatch (May 24, 2008)

In school a friend wanted to wrestle, what annoyed the crap out of me. So when he grabbed me, I bit him hard in the forearm. And another buy bit his friend on the wrist so hard that he has marks to this day - and it was over a year ago...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2008)

I might have.  I've been bitten in the ear.


----------



## Kickapoo (May 24, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I might have.  I've been bitten in the ear.



By Tyson?


----------



## Tycho (May 24, 2008)

Ew ew ew ew ew.  I NEVER bit someone in a fight, ever.  Gross.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 24, 2008)

Kickapoo said:


> By Tyson?



LOL.  No, some 5 year old in kindergarten.


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 24, 2008)

Ew. No. I have a scar on my back where some kid bit me in kindergarten. 

Thanks a lot, biters.


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (May 24, 2008)

Have I ever bitten someone?

Boy that's a question you don't get everyday.
No, I haven't.

And no I have not been bitten by anyone.


----------



## railroad (May 24, 2008)

but wass a looooooooong time ago (aka:in kindergarden )

in those days i bite only friends (but is a fake bite)


----------



## Thietogreth (May 24, 2008)

I have bitten someone once enough to bruse but not break the skin.  One of my friends in middle school used to make a habbit of bitting any and everyone she could, both to simple scare, bruse, or to break the skin.  I was almost one of her victems at one time.


----------



## Snickers (May 24, 2008)

When i was 5 some girls wanted to play hyena with me...and i did...they said "Hey, look over there *points to a boy* thats your prey, go get him!"
So.. i did.. and i sunk my teeth deep into his shoulderblade...and he....yelped in pain..
The girls then ran off and i realised what i did and began to cry.
The day after I was finally called up to the office, something that was special to me as i thought it was a good thing and it was my first time.
I was then scolded by the principal....and I was shown the bite, IT was deep, bleeding/scabby and horrible bruished.

/me facepalms at her past animalism.


----------



## Wolf Spit (May 25, 2008)

I have a bad habit of gnawing and biting on my friend's arm.  Usually too hard, even though it doesn't feel like I'm biting with that much pressure.  I've bitten other people, namely people in my family who try to tickle me or wrestle or whatever.


----------



## Bennicbane (Jun 14, 2008)

once someone grabbed me in a sleeper hold so I bit down into their arm and even took some skin off them...it was a criminal that had escaped jail and biting was the only thing I could have done the get him off of me.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes, I've bitten people.
And I have been bitten many times by one of my best friends. She bites people a lot..


----------



## Mr Fox (Jun 14, 2008)

I havn't but my friend does....... alot


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 14, 2008)

bit my friend when we were play fighting because im trained in 7 martial arts and wanted to see what i had, i refused cause im pacifistic until i really need it but he grabbed me so i bit him or my instincts would have kicked in and snapped his arm in half, which do you think would have been better for my situation? biting? i thought so


----------



## RedVein (Jun 14, 2008)

I bit someone, I bite him all the time. I like biteing him, and I think that he likes biteing me. We bite each other just because we can. 
I bite all his fingers, his neck, his ear, and his stomach. 
He mights my fingers, my wrist, my arm, and my ears. He likes my ears. I don't know why. 
But yea, I have bittin someone, and he has bittin me. we like biteing each other.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Jun 15, 2008)

yes, I have bitten someone, two or three times actually.


----------



## Takun (Jun 15, 2008)

<-still a biter.  Damn my oral fixation.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jun 15, 2008)

my original request still stands... Yeah this thread is _that_ old. What _the *Hell?!*_


----------



## ScottWolf (Jun 17, 2008)

YEs, both in anger and passion. The anger one, I was litterally in a blind rage. A group of kids had ganged up on me and were trying to pummel me, so I grabbed the next arm that came at me and chomped down. The stupid kid later tried to get me in trouble for it. When the dean talked to me about it I asked if he mentioned his three other friends trying to beat on me. Instant aquittal (spellcheck?). 

The passion... well, thats for my own memories^^


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, my older bro he's 18 now. I was like 4 and he was 8 at the time...He attacked me and I BIT HIM HARD lol He even bleed and then I clawed him to hell. My dad either calls me tiger or fox lol  says em' in persian.


----------



## Azure (Jun 17, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> my original request still stands... Yeah this thread is _that_ old. What _the *Hell?!*_


You too eh.  I'm getting tired of seeing this shit pop up from time to time.  NEW!!!!@#R$Q!#$r$  FUCKING OLD ASS THREAD THAT WILL NOT DIE, AND IS CONSTANTLY RESURRECTED BY PAGE FLIPPING NOOBS!!!  C'mon guys, let it die for good this time.  We really don't care who you've bitten.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2008)

Paul Revere said:


> this one time, i nuked a city.  yea, fuck those bitches



right on.


----------



## Rifter (Jun 17, 2008)

This was a good idea for a thread.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jun 17, 2008)

if i got into a fight i would bite xD


----------



## Takun (Jun 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You too eh.  I'm getting tired of seeing this shit pop up from time to time.  NEW!!!!@#R$Q!#$r$  FUCKING OLD ASS THREAD THAT WILL NOT DIE, AND IS CONSTANTLY RESURRECTED BY PAGE FLIPPING NOOBS!!!  C'mon guys, let it die for good this time.  We really don't care who you've bitten.



*bites Azure*

[insert where's your god now peniscopters]


----------

